# Wainwrights puppy food or Beta puppy food?



## Gil3987

what would be the better food to put our Akita puppy on?

I had looked at Wainwrights and thought it looked like a good food, but we were up to see the puppy again last night and the breeder recomended Beta. Both are £29.99 a 15Kg bag at Pets at Home, but there is a farm shop next to my work which sells beta dog food so not sure what their price would be?

Wainwrights Large Breed puppy food - turkey and rice -

*Minimum content of main flavour: 20%* (Turkey)

*Ingredients*: Rice, Turkey Meat Meal, Whole Grain Barley, Potato Protein, Refined Poultry Oil, Whole Linseed, Low Allergen Poultry Digest As Gravy, Sugar Beet Pulp, Alfalfa, Natural Seaweed, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Molluscs and Crustaceans (As A Source Of Glucosamine Hci), Chrondroitin, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract. Contains Tocopherol Rich Extracts Of Natural Origin Vitamin E and Vitamin C As EC Permitted Antioxidant, No Added Colourants, Flavourings Or Preservatives.
*Typical Analysis*:Moisture 8%, Protein 28.5%, Oils and Fats 18%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 6.5% Calcium 1.1%, Phosphorous 0.8%, Vitamin A 12,000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,200iu/kg, Vitamin E (A-Tocopherol) 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12mg/kg

*OR*

Beta Puppy Large Breeds - Chicken -

*Minimum content of main flavour: 4%* (Chicken)

*Ingredients*: Cereals (Min. 4% Rice), Meat and Animal Derivatives (Min. 4% Chicken), Vegetables Protein Extracts, Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin (Min. 0.5% Beet Pulp), Minerals, Vegetables (Min. 0.5% Chicory) .Antioxidants: Bha (E320), Bht (E321), Propyl Gallate (E310). EC Additives: Antioxidants and Preservatives..Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Vitamin C
*Typical Analysis*: Moisture 10%, Protein 29%, Oils and Fats 13%, Fibre 20%, Ash 7%

Any advice would be brilliant on both foods, and experiences of using both foods?

I know that you get out of a puppy what you put in and the higher the protein the better, but where does fibre feature in their diet and what sort of percentage should i be looking for as there is quite a difference in both these foods.

thanks in advance everybody


----------



## Gil3987

why so many views and no answers??

this is important to us and we just want to get everything right for him!!


----------



## Dingle

I have no experience with Wainwrights, however i have used Beta puppy/junior & Beta large breed adult & found it to be very good.

hth


----------



## tashi

I have never used any of these for pups so wouldnt like to comment on either of them sorry cant help


----------



## Kenmillix

i'm gunna put my pups on beta as millie was on it when we got her and it was good, and she ate it. so they will be on the same diet, not really read up that much on wainwrights, but i have heard a lot of good views


----------



## LucyJ

Try this site for an analysis of different foods. Can also help with understanding the ingredients.

I have never used either so can't help.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## gazt

wainwrights has no animal direratives so its got to be wainwrights out of them two but there are others to concider if your not happy with wain wrights have word with the staffat your local pet store


----------



## jackson

Based on the ingredients only, I wouldn't feed any of them. 20% meat is not enough, and 4% is a joke. 

IMO, James Wellbeloved is the best easily available kibble. It has 26 ,meat approx, which still isn't great, but doesn't contain any rubbish. They also do a cereal free variety. 

If you don't mind mail ordering, look at Orijen, which is an ideal 70% meat.


----------



## Bobbie

When you visit your vet for the jabs ask them for a sample of Hills dry food ( large breed puppy )


----------



## Kenmillix

oh yeah, thats the name, james wellbeloved, thats what i thought you ment lol, thats what i'm gunna feed ours on, not beta


----------



## pprawncurry

Gil3987 said:


> why so many views and no answers??
> 
> this is important to us and we just want to get everything right for him!!


We have a 7 month old Akita and he is now on Wainwrights, his coat is lovely and there are not any signs of upset tummy.
The manager recommended wainwrights in our local pet shop, the contents of meat are ok, but it is the nutriants you have to look at as well, we are no experts, but our dog is happy on the Wainwrights product, I think it is personnal preference, some might say it is cost. Wainwrights isn't the cheapest, but I'm sure there is a reason for that.

I have seen 15KG bags of food for £10.00, but I wouldn't risk it on my dog, you do get what you pay for. or at least I hope so.

Thanks Pete & Barnie the Akita


----------



## Lyceum

Of those two wainwrights is clearly the best. 4% meat is as Jackson posted, a bit of a joke.

I'm not a fan of James Wellbeloved myself, not since it was taken over by masters food, plus my dog didn't do well on it, extreme wind, coat not great etc. I have used the wainwrights wet food, but never the dry. I found the wet to be good quality. I can highly recommend both Arden Grange and Orijen.


----------



## Terr

I've used both Wainwrights and Beta and would say that Wainwrights is a much better quality food.

My boy's been on Wainwrights for about 6 weeks now. His coat looks great and feels soooooft even though he's got big dog fur now. he loves Turkey and Rice one, athough he is a lab and in all likelihood would eat a lump of coal if you put it in his bowl. The breeder I got him from feeds all of her dogs Beta and they all look fantastic but I was eager to give my boy the best food I could afford and Pets At Home were doing a special offer on Wainwrights. Even for full price it's a very reasonably priced high quality feed IMO. It's no Burns or Orijen but let's face it, they can't be eating gourmet 3 Michelin star everyday, right?

I'm actually moving him off Wainwrights this week and onto Arden Grange. Not because I dislike Wainwrights but because he's got a slight coprophagia problem and I've tried everything, including worming him to stop it. He developed this horrible habit while I was changing from Wainwrights to Skinners so maybe it was the Skinners (more likely as it had maize in it) but now I'm just looking to completely uphaul his diet in case it's in any way related. You might also like to know that Wainwrights is hypoallergenic as is Arden Grange. I'm sticking to hypoallergenic stuff just in case. At least this way you'll know there are no fillers in the food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I swopped my pup from beta that she was weaned onto to Wainwrights puppy and she did well on it. Only problem I had was that she wasnt always too keen to eat it.

Switched her to Skinners hypoallergenic adult and she seems happier with this but Wainwrights still gets my vote as a good puppy food.


----------



## Lyceum

Mum2Heidi said:


> I swopped my pup from beta that she was weaned onto to Wainwrights puppy and she did well on it. Only problem I had was that she wasnt always too keen to eat it.
> 
> Switched her to Skinners hypoallergenic adult and she seems happier with this but Wainwrights still gets my vote as a good puppy food.


I'm a big fan of skinners, my dogs are doing great on it, they ove the salmon and rice and the duck and rice. And I'm not saying you shouldn't use puppy food (I did) but if you look at ingredients, you wont actually see much, if any difference between adult and puppy foods. Seems you just pay for the 'puppy' gimmick. I know plenty of people who never bothered and put their dogs and adult food from day one and there dogs are doing just as well as mine.


----------



## james1

out of those two wainrtights wins hands down its a whole eap better food


----------



## Road_Hog

It's good that you're all trying to help, but if you check out the first page of this thread, you'll see that it's 18 months old. I think that the OP has sorted it by now.


----------



## haybek

i have got a 2year old dogue de bordeaux and believe me i have tried every dog food going. wet. dry raw. and was told about wainwrights duck and rice. and i have never looked back. although he eats 4 to five trays a day with small bite mixer. dont ask me why. hes never been healthier. as a dog who suffered from chronic colitos. he has never had it since eating this food i would recommend it to fussy dogs as well:thumbup:


----------

